# Downloads and the Z5



## Nick B (Jan 4, 2016)

Anyone here havetan xperia z5? I seem to have a lot of trouble with downloading documents, picture and so on. I have no idea where they go! I use premium file commander.
So, when downloading, I press confirm, and off it goes. Where? No idea. Is there a way to specify where things go when i download them? I didn't have this issue with the z1


----------



## tinkerdan (Jan 5, 2016)

Not a sony person; but wouldn't that fall under the responsibility of the File Commander application.
You have an app icon that takes you to apps and then File Commander would be there you execute that and use the functions in the program to find your files.


----------



## Nick B (Jan 5, 2016)

Yeah, file commander is pretty simple to use to be fair, but I just cant find documents I download


----------

